
Cartographie des permis de construire dans toute la France - based2
https://vigibati.fr/
======
based2
[https://github.com/atelier-des-
communs/vigibati.fr](https://github.com/atelier-des-communs/vigibati.fr)

from [https://linuxfr.org/news/vigibati-un-outil-libre-de-
cartogra...](https://linuxfr.org/news/vigibati-un-outil-libre-de-cartographie-
et-veille-des-permis-de-construire-en-france)

